# Fewer Posts?



## dioxide45 (Sep 30, 2008)

is it just me or have there been a lower number of posts per day the last several days?


----------



## swift (Sep 30, 2008)

I have noticed the same thing. I think like anything it goes in cycles. What is going on in the economy probably isn't helping things either.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have noticed the same thing too!


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 1, 2008)

Total bbs posts by day for September 08


----------



## swift (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Doug, for curiosity sake can you post a comparison like the month of June?


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, that was cool, thank you.   Could it be that we are 'nervous' about the economy and its outcomes which makes us not feeling like we can write/read about vacations we can't take???


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 1, 2008)

BBS posts by month, back to Jan 07 06


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2008)

It appears that September is just a slow month. Must just be cyclicle.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Reasons for Sept being slower:  Summer vacation over, kids back in school, clubs starting back up again.  I know that getting into new grooves can take more concentration.   

Sue


----------



## swift (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you Doug


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 3, 2008)

*We're B-a-a-a-a-a-ck.*




dioxide45 said:


> is it just me or have there been a lower number of posts per day the last several days?


You mean this past week when The Chief Of Staff & I were away from home, computerless, on an outstanding _Instant Exchange_ Massanutten timeshare vacation ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow!! In 2007 they were over 170,000 posts on this web site.  This web site must have over 500,000 hits per year viewing TUGS.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 4, 2008)

has alot more than that...far more people view the site than post.


----------



## icydog (Oct 28, 2008)

Makai Guy said:


> BBS posts by month, back to Jan 07 06



Wow that's so cool. Who knew you could do that. Thanks


----------



## pammex (Oct 28, 2008)

That really is cool, thanks for sharing with us!!!


----------



## dmharris (Oct 29, 2008)

The chart actually shows an increase in Sept each year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 29, 2008)

dmharris said:


> The chart actually shows an increase in Sept each year.



Huh? September is lower each year from my observations.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 29, 2008)

If you look at Sept only for each year, there is a steady increase in posts.  The best way to analyze such a chart is to compare the same month year to year.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 14, 2009)

*posts*

I agree with the op the number and i also believe the quality of posts has declined in recent months.  I notice certain frequent posters do not post much on here any more and to be quite honest many of the posts are much more "lame" in my opinion.  I used to find significant new information reading this bbs but now it seems to be a constant litany of mundane and often repetitious questions ie Is there a Macdonald's in Cedar Rapids?  Where are the restrooms located on a plane?   Although these are not actual questions asked these type of questions seem to predominate when they didnt before.  Maybe it is a case that as the website itself prospers with new tuggers, we are just  hearing the same old issues.  There is nothing empirical in my post to justify my conclusion but it is still my conclusion.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the chart.  Let me say this in Feb since the first several months of the year seem to attract more posters.  Maybe more people travel later in the year and they're here, posting, while they are searching for trades.

Me?  I like to travel every month.  I keep trying but I cannot find a reason to eliminate any single month.


----------



## philemer (Feb 14, 2009)

Jimster said:


> I agree with the op the number and i also believe the quality of posts has declined in recent months.  I notice certain frequent posters do not post much on here any more and to be quite honest many of the posts are much more "lame" in my opinion.  I used to find significant new information reading this bbs but now it seems to be a constant litany of mundane and often repetitious questions ie Is there a Macdonald's in Cedar Rapids?  Where are the restrooms located on a plane?   Although these are not actual questions asked these type of questions seem to predominate when they didnt before.  Maybe it is a case that as the website itself prospers with new tuggers, we are just  hearing the same old issues.  There is nothing empirical in my post to justify my conclusion but it is still my conclusion.



The more newbies we have the more repetitive questions pop up. It may also be an economic situation. More people "hunkered down" just trying to survive. Not sure.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 15, 2009)

I doubt anyone who considers questions "old" or "repetitive" thought so when they first came here and asked them originally looking for help =)

what has become simple and or common knowledge among TUGGERS is quite rare in the overall timeshare community.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 17, 2009)

*posts*

Well, I admit there is some of what Brian has said is true and I fully expected someone to say that.  However, I think it is more than that.  The quality of posts is less substantive.  I never see people getting airline routing help like they used to.  Certain people who used to post regularly are conspicuous by their absence.  The Europe board which is cyclical is now very dead but has been that way for some time.  Even the buy sell and exchange section has been very quite lately- no discussions of deed preparation etc.  I suspect it would be interesting to see where the posts are made.  I think the sightings board is busy and so is the lounge, but the other boards not so much.  I am also convinced the questions asked are much more mundane than in the past.  Finally, I will just insert this here because it is one of my pet peeves- I wish people would use the search function.  Do we have to reinvent the wheel every time?  Maybe I feel this way because on flyertalk you would be attacked vigorously for asking a question which could be resolved by simply doing a search.  I mean I don't want to discourage questions but there is such a thing as a little diligence and a little effort on the part of the person with the question.  It's questions like: "I am going to Rome.  Has anyone ever been there?"  I think we need to advertise the search function more because I am sure many members don't even know it exists.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 17, 2009)

*Don't Bother With The Duds.*




Jimster said:


> The quality of posts is less substantive.


Just read the good 1s & skip the 1s that are boring & repetitious. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont know what to tell you.  The forums get nearly 500 new registered users a month.  and its rare for more than one or two forums to go more than a few hours without a new post or reply.

Its been pretty consistent as far as ive seen since I came on board back in 06.  and I cant recall ever opening up the forums and not having a new thread to read vs the last time I visited.


----------



## applegirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Jimster said:


> Finally, I will just insert this here because it is one of my pet peeves- I wish people would use the search function.  Do we have to reinvent the wheel every time?



I understand what you are saying, but I've tried to use the search function before and didn't have much success.  I've heard others say also that it doesn't work well.  Maybe this is something Brian could address?  Or maybe I'm just not doing it right.

Janna


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2009)

yes, use this tool...it works far better

http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html


----------

